# Câble pour branchement à un projecteur



## sdaniel7 (22 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour lundi prochain, j'aurais besoin de brancher mon Mac sur un projecteur pour projeté mon diaporama or mon lycée évidement équipé que de Pc et ainsi que des câbles compatibles pour les Pc, je dois donc me procurer moi même d'un câble mais je ne sais pas quel genre de câble est ce que je dois acheter.

Je pense que vous devez comprendre de quel genre de câble est ce que je parle mais je vais tout de même vous donnez une description visuel  : de l'autre côté du câble, il faut que la sortie ressemble aux câbles qu'on branche à l'arrière des Pc avec 2 sortes de vis des cotés pour bien la fixer. J'espère que vous voyez de quoi je parle 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fpoil (22 Mars 2010)

Euh quel mac?


----------



## sdaniel7 (22 Mars 2010)

MacBook Pro. J'ai cherché sur le site d'Apple mais je trouve pas ce que je veux... A moins que je ne sache pas ce que je veux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

S'il s'agit bien de brancher le MBP sur un vidéoprojecteur, l'adaptateur est un "Mini DisplayPort vers VGA". J'utilise ça au bahut. On trouve ce connecteur *ICI*.


----------



## sdaniel7 (22 Mars 2010)

4 fois que j'ai fais cette section du site, j'ai regardé tout les adaptateurs mais bizarrement je suis pas tombé dessus 

Merci beaucoup !

(Juste une petite question débile, sur l'image les adaptateurs sont "petits" mais je suppose que dans les réalités, ils sont beaucoup plus long ?)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2010)

Non, c'est court : une douzaine de centimètres au total. Si le vidéoprojecteur n'est pas doté d'une rallonge VGA, il faudrait en prévoir une. Mais il y en a forcément au lycée, puisqu'il y a des PC. On branche le connecteur sur le MBP, puis on relie le vidéoprojecteur au connecteur par le biais du câble VGA. On allume le vidéoprojecteur d'abord, puis l'ordi, pour que le vidéoprojecteur le reconnaisse. Normalement, ça va tout seul...


----------



## sdaniel7 (22 Mars 2010)

Ah... Le retro est au plafond et il y a une prise VGA sur le mur (un peu en hauteur) donc il faut que j'achète une rallonge avec... Si tu pouvais me fournir un lien si ce n'est pas trop te demander...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2010)

Mais comment le vidéoprojecteur est-il utilisé habituellement ? Il faut bien le raccorder à un PC ! Donc il doit y avoir entre le vidéoprojecteur et le PC un cable avec prise VGA suffisamment long. Non ? Dans ma salle, le projecteur est aussi au plafond. Près du bureau, se trouve la connectique (cable VGA), reliée à un PC. Je pose mon MBP sur une table, à proximité du câble (que j'ai débranché du PC). Dans tous les cas, un établissement scolaire dotés d'ordinateurs et de vidéoprojecteurs a forcément des rallonges VGA quelque part. Sinon, il n'y a rien de plus facile à trouver, dans n'importe quel magasin qui fait un peu d'informatique, ou peut-être même au rayon d'informatique d'un supermarché. Ou *ICI*. Mais ce serait bête d'en acheter une pour rien.


----------



## sdaniel7 (22 Mars 2010)

C'est pareil de mon coté, la connectique se trouve sur le mur près du tableau, or lorsque les profs branchent leur Pc dessus, ils ont cette rallonge de quelques mètres pour relier le Pc à la connectique ! J'avais pas pensé que je pouvais utiliser ces rallonges tout en utilisant la connectique Apple ! (Et je pense que je devrais bien trouvé une rallonge quelque part dans mon lycée qui est le plus et le mieux équipé de la région Rhone Alpes)

Merci beaucoup encore une fois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2010)

Bonne chance pour lundi prochain !


----------



## Pitchounot (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, Chez moi, les projecteurs fixés au plafond sont branchés sur des PC portable par cable Ethernet. Est-ce que je me connecter de cette manière aussi et comment.
Merci.


----------



## Mathias170390 (1 Janvier 2013)

tu peux toujours essayer ça :

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD463ZM/A/adaptateur-thunderbolt-vers-ethernet-gigabit?fnode=51

ou ça :

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC704ZM/A/adaptateur-usb-ethernet-apple?fnode=51


----------



## Garvleiz (2 Janvier 2013)

Bref là ou j'étudie les locaux ont été complètement rénovés 
 et ils ont mis des projecteurs tout neuf de super bonne qualité qui a une résolution de 1080p  .

MAIS les pignouf on relié les projecteur qui sont au plafond avec des cables VGA alors qu'ils ont du HDMI ahhhhhh!
:mad

Si tu as un Mac book pro récent ça s'appelle adaptateur Thunderbolt vers VGA...


----------

